# soap weed



## neal68 (May 29, 2005)

has anyone ever heard of soap weed? when i was about 10yo my best friends mother used it to wash her hands when we were camping and me being 10 never payed any attention to it. any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ShastaFriesians (May 27, 2008)

Up here, soap plant or soap weed is an old name for what is called Chlorogalum Pomeridianum or Amole or pine apple weed now, different sizes depending on the sun, it is a handsome large plant; the leaves and bulbous roots are very alkaline, and when pressed and squeezed and rubbed together, then immersed in water, produce a lather and cleanse. Historical value mostly: bathing, washing clothes, shampoo. The crushed bulbs were thrown into streams to numb fish for spearing......there are many other milk weed type plants in the rest of the country that can be used to make lather and make soap, hence the name soap plants for those as well.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I am not sure if it's the same thing your talking about but I grow Soapwort (for my shampoo.) It's gentle on your hair but you still don't want to get it in your eyes. 

I'll see if I can take a picture of mine later and post it on here for you.

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Bricore said:


> I am not sure if it's the same thing your talking about but I grow Soapwort (for my shampoo.) It's gentle on your hair but you still don't want to get it in your eyes.
> 
> I'll see if I can take a picture of mine later and post it on here for you.
> 
> Dora Renee' Wilkerson



I'd be very interested in where yo got your seeds or if you have ant seeds or roots cuttings to share.

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

I ordered soapwort seeds from Richter's. Southern States also carried soapwort plants this year.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I had some seeds from when I lived in Ohio but you can get them online (I have ordered some before) I have even seen them in the local stores at time.

I posted on my blog some of the things I did with my parents while they were visiting me. Your more then welcome to check it out (nothing hard on there and one of the things was to make shampoo.)
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2008_06_19_archive.html

Best of luck to you,

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I thought that is what they call yucca???


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

If it's Soapwort you're talking about, it's also called "Bouncing Bet", I believe. I have it growing all over here and would be happy to send anyone seeds when they are done flowering.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

ShastaFriesians tells about this one--from Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chlorogalum_pomeridianum
Sounds usable.

Pineapple weed: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pineapple_weed
I don't find any reference to it being used as a soap like plant.

Yucca was called soapweed in my area as has already been mentioned.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yucca
While my weed book identifies it as having saponins or soap like uses Wikipedia doesn't mention it that I can see. Wikipedia does state that the dry leaves have a low ignition point and make an excellent fire starter.


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

Soapwort is what I know of as being called Bouncing Bet. 

Just for academic purposes, there is also an aloe called 'soap aloe' because it gives some lather.


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

DW said:


> I thought that is what they call yucca???


You are right! Yucca is also called "soapweed" - Native Americans had all sorts of uses for them.

This is fascinating - about the Yucca from the "Discover Lewis & Clark" site...

"Indians and Euro-American pioneers derived an effective soap from its root. Thus another common name for it is soapweed. Medicinally, the root was used to treat upset stomach, arthritis, inflamation from bruises, sprains, and bone fractures, and to reduce hair loss. Today, herbalists use it as an anti-inflammatory. The flowers, flower stalks, and seed pods are edible if properly cooked."

Read the rest - http://www.lewis-clark.org/content/content-article.asp?ArticleID=642



http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=YUGL


----------

